# My 2nd DIY Background in 55g



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok so i got tired of my first one n my whole tank setup is jus too hard to clean so i am totally redoing my tank. heres my tank now








the tank actually has black sand now

heres what i have so far on the new background

























*** been carving for the past 2 days. i also took a torch to it. im not sure if im 100% satisfied with it yet. do you guys have ne suggestions?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Rocks don't seem to look very realistic IMO, too many flat spots and some are just floating with no support. I like your current BG it's more natural looking.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok i redid part of the background to make it look a little better and a little more realistic. ill put up a pic in a sec.

my question now is, i have an old 20 gal that hasnt had water or fish in it for at least 5 months. would it be safe to jus put my fish in it without cleaning or do i need to clean it?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i totally redid the left side and some other parts. i have a little more carving to do. what do you think?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have a few questions

i was thinking about making a sump out of the 20 gal i have, do i need bulkheads in my tank or is there a way around it? i dont feel safe drilling my tank. and can anyone give me an estimate of what making a sump would cost?

my secound question is, i was thinking about using drylock instead of cement. im wondering if drylock is thick? cuz i have some cracks that i need to fill and im worried about the texture of the foam too


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Drylok isn't very thick, it is basically latex paint.
You can make a DIY PVC overflow for under $10 to avoid drilling the tank and using bulkheads. If you already have the tank a sump can be very inexpensive, the largest expense will be the return pump unless you already have one available. There are some good DIY threads here and some good videos on youtube that you should watch, Do your homework first.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's one coat









Does anyone have tips on how to paint and blend the different colors?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I used a dry brush method, dip tip of brush in a lighter color, brush off the excess onto scraps till it seems dry then brush rocks to highlight details. Just experiment if you mess up start over with a fresh base coat.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

aight ill try that n see wut happens. thanks malawi junkie, i think cichlid forum is dying (at least the diy section. idk about the other parts) and if it wasnt for u i prolly wouldnt be posting ne more. ur the only one replying. *** found so much info on this site before but it seems like less and less people r posting


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

dr2391 said:


> Here's one coat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like what you have going there, but I would paint that center section all black or take a chance and paint it blue. Make it look almost cave like and then place similar rocks in front of it to give it even more depth.

I agree what you said about the forum, don't think it will die but surely slowed. Noticed your in Fairbanks, I lived in Dutch Hbr for 12 years I miss Alaska a lot, not Dutch so much but Alaska in general. Even Dutch was not that bad.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah i have charcoal quickcrete dye so im going to play with different shades on the 3rd coat

n yeah im getting tired of alaska haha. *** been in fairbanks all my life. going to school up here and hopefully when im done ill get out. its already starting to get cold. the lows right now are in the 20's =/


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does any one know how to make cement with a blueish tint? What dyes do I need to add?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you use cement or Drylok? I made a dark blue by adding charcoal n buff to drylok but it dried almost black.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I ended up with cement cuz I had things I wanted to hide


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok i just put water in the tank. i heard a couple little pops which scared me but it seems fine now


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok i put my sand in and now have a couple of tester fish in the tank to see if its safe for my cichlids. im soaking some rocks im going to put in there in bleach right now. anyone know if basalt is aquarium friendly? they fizzed a little when i put them in the bleach water but that doesnt mean its not safe, just that it will raise the PH a little right?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

finally finished today

before....









and after...


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!! lookin good! it's a great improvement imo.


----------



## Ansphire (Nov 16, 2006)

Love it dude!.. black sand makes it look ten times better....


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I like it. What did you do with the Pacu?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

i got rid of the pacu. i got him wen he was about 1" and before i had cichlids. he was getting too big and he jus didnt go with the tank


----------

